# Public land



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello,
My name is Aaron Coleman and I am a Corporal in the United States Marine Corps! Right now I am currently deployed to Iraq for the third time. I will be returning just as hunting season comes in. Thankfully! 
My father and I have been trying to plan a pheasant hunt In North Dakota for the past 3 yrs. but this year it seems like it might actually happen since I should be stateside for the fall! I am really excited but we have been looking into pheasant hunts and well the prices are ridiculous! I know they have to make a living but wow some of the hunts are $1,000-$2,000 for one person! My father and I can not afford that! My question for you all was about public land to hunt, where should my father and I go? Or do you guys know of any farmer that might be willing to let my father and I hunt some birds on their property??
I hope I can get some help if not some idea would be great thank for the help 
Cpl. Coleman


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, first off...thank you for your service to our country and stay safe. There is plenty of land to hunt in N.D. both private and public that won't cost you. Anywhere south of I 94 should be prime and even North. It's more difficult (but possible) to gain permission to hunt private land in the SW. Everywhere else should be easier. Just knock on some doors and a handshake and a smile will do wonders. Get a PLOTS map prior to your trip to study possilbe public land to hunt. Some of it's good, some of it isn't so good. Wish you luck and feel free to pm me for more specific locations to try if you want. Have a great 4th!

Rick


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Thank you for your service. We appreciate it.

You can look on the ND Game and Fish website and click on the maps link. This is where the online PLOTS maps are. Like Rick said, anywhere south of I 94 is good territory.

Good luck.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

First off to both of you YOUR WELCOME. and THANK YOU for the advice. I greatly appreciate it.
What about vets in that area? We are bringing our dogs with us and would need to know or the nearest vet just in case something should happen just to be safe.


----------



## Cowvet (Nov 21, 2005)

There are Dr. Christianson and assoc at Ashley Vet Clinic in Ashley offer excellent service. 
Dr Comyn


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ac_ess,

Also thank you for your service. To let you know there are many good hunting oppurtunities like every one has stated in ND. There are good vets everywhere. Just once you pick your location look for the nearest town and you will find a good vet.

Chuck


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ac, Mike Taddy on this forum sells a book on state vet locations, well worth the money, and for locations if you are freelance hunting stay away from the southern tier of counties. Heavy pressure--heavy posting. Pheasants have expanded north of "94" too and it is easier to access land there. Later is better than earlier because of friends coming home and all the row crop to be harvested. Later in the season pressure decreases and access increases. Snow is your best friend for pheasant hunting.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Aaron, it's great to hear from you. Stay safe and we'll be looking foreward to seeing you and dad here. If you are willing to spend some time hunting public land, take a look at the maps of federal land in Maclean County. This stuff is hunted pretty hard for ducks, but is underutilized for pheasants. There are more acres than a Father-son team could hunt in ten years. BTW, if you wear your utilities when you ask permission, I have no doubt that some formerly closed gates will open. Blessings on you and your team. Burl


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

AC.....I assume you are a NR.Be aware that NR cannot hunt state land,including PLOTS, the first week of pheasant season,Oct. 13-19.You can however hunt WPA,s which are federal.

That week is also both Minn. and ND teachers convention which is when the most hunters are here.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks again for the information about the vets and hunting. You all are really helping out a lot. Is it still pretty warm in nd around oct?


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

depends on the year. could be 0-50 degrees, you never know.

some years I have hunted that time period in tshirt and brush pants, but some years it is heavy winter gear and the deer hunting bibs.

If you bring your entire hunting wardrobe ND still might throw you for a loop.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

sounsd like northern ohio weather haha


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Aaron,

As everyone mentioned, take the time to knock on some doors and you'll get access. Just do what comes naturally...be polite, respectful (whether they allow you or not), and be sure to say thanks!

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Aaron,

Just saw Dick's reference to me. If you're interested in a ND vet and dog-friendly hotel, send me an email: [email protected] with your address. I'll gladly hook up a fellow military member!

Mike


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Ac,

I don't think it's necessary to spend that kind of money to get on some decent pheasant hunting in ND. I haven't hunted SW ND but hunt in south/central and SE ND. If you need some direction feel free to send me a PM and I'll gladly share what I know. I have a number of relatives that farm in SE ND - most of the land is in PLOT's so it's open access but you can also get on private land by asking......and take it from a military retiree - the folks in ND appreciate those that serve.

Timing is important - don't come the first week of season, PLOTs (Private Land Open to Sportsman) and state land is off limits for nonresidents. Also, I wouldn't recommend coming over the deer opener either - it's comparable to a national holiday in ND and you'll find access to private land is much more difficult since everyone deer hunts. Late season isn't a bad idea provided you can deal with the weather - the birds are more wild but it's still a blast, otherwise, try to plan your trip after the first week of season but prior to November 9th.

Lastly, like any good military guy I'm sure your comfortable with a map. If you go to the Game and Fish Dept website you will find the PLOTS maps = these are better maps that you can buy anywhere. Print off the legend and then start looking at the map - you'll find that the maps show state, federal and PLOTs land.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, my father and i have decided that the week of Oct 21 will be the week of our ND pheasant hunt. so if anyone can help us during that time frame or with land to hunt we would greatly appreciate it. 
I can not wait to go so far all i have recieve is nice comment and lots of advice. i can't wait to interact with your hospitality!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

What part of the state are you going to be in?


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

JIffy,

right now we are looking at NW ND. some where around Dickinson can you help out at all?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dickinson isn't in NW ND. Williston is though, maybe that is what you meant.

When you say the week of Oct. 21 do you mean the 14th thru the 21st or the 21st thru the 28th?


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

21-28 oct. SW ND Dickinson


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dickinson is a long way from Pembina. 

I'm from Ellendale. If your going to be in that area let me know. If I can't make it I'll give you a few spots to try via PLOT book via PM. Remind me once it gets a little closer. Stay safe.

You better be legit or I swear I'll feed you to the mountain lions! :wink:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

I see thatDickinson is a long way from Ellendale about what 2-3 hrs.

maybe we could meet in between someday. ok jiffy sounds good. i will keep in touch and safe

mountain lions aint got **** on me lol pm me i'll get you some pics or more "proof" sf


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

well we got a hotel in dickinson for the 20-26 of october so as long as the military grants me leave for that time frame looks like we will be in ND


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Do you plan on hunting mostly PLOTS and other public land while in the Dickinson area, or are you getting on private land? The weekend you'll be getting here will be the weekend that PLOTS and other State land is open to Non-Residents. Meaning it will probably be getting hammered and very busy around the Dickinson area. I hope you have connections.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

mainly PLOTS we only have one spot that is private in that area.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As H2O says the 20th and 21 will be the first time NR can hunt PLOTS.....plus that is the weekend of both Minn. and ND teacher's convention.The time when the most NR are here.....should quiet down on Mon......but they will get hunted non-stop that Sat and Sun.Sometimes 4-5 times a day.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

so i should probally push the trip up a week then huh


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

no, push it back a week. no NR's can hunt PLOTS during the first week of the season, which is Oct.13-19.

if it were me, i would go between Oct. 25th and Nov.5th.


----------



## Trout (Feb 9, 2005)

Ac..I was looking into doing the same thing a couple of years back and ended up getting unexpectedly deployed (again) so i did not get to go. At any rate here are a few things you need to know..as an active duty military member, you rate the same privilages as a ND resident with respect to licensing (price and a few exceptions that do not affect pheasant hunting dealing with the lottery) AND hunting the PLOTS during the first week if you desire. This is right off the NDGFwebsite:
*Who is eligible for a North Dakota resident license? 
A person who has actually lived in the state of North Dakota or maintained his legal residence therein for the past six months. Exceptions:

Waiver of Residency A person who will be living in North Dakota for a minimum of one year or who intends to become a resident may be eligible to purchase non-lottery licenses such as fishing, small game, and furbearer at resident prices. Contact our licensing section at 701-328-6335 to obtain a waiver of residency form or download a copy. 
Military Exception. Military personnel in the state on duty or leave are eligible for a similar waiver to the one listed above.*
I called the above number and verified this with NDGF. Now if you are hunting with your Dad and he is not an active military member or a ND resident, then the PLOTS 1st week is a moot point, but you still rate a resident license (save you some money). Good luck Devildog and stay safe in the sandbox..


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

THANKS for your service. If you ever want to come and hunt some whitetails , get a tag. I have quite a bit of property here in ND and I would be glad to let you and your dad hunt it, for FREE. Thanks again for your service.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

angus,
Thank you for your offer and your welcome for my service but there are lots of guys out there like me. All of you have been such a great help. I am so amazed by the generosity that you all have I dont how I can even began to thank you guys.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Trout,
hey you were right about that. I purchased my ND resident hunting permit today only $20.00!! where are you at in NC?


----------



## Trout (Feb 9, 2005)

Ac_EsS said:


> Trout,
> hey you were right about that. I purchased my ND resident hunting permit today only $20.00!! where are you at in NC?


Good luck on the hunt, like to know how it turns out...Livin the dream at CLNC just like you (Air Station actually)..again, keep your head down over there and hurry back


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you want to beat the crowds and give your dogs some good work hunting roosters with PhD's in E&E, come up and hunt in December.

I don't even fiddle around with roosters until then. There's usually snow, and there's nothing more fun than watching your dogs work to root some birds out of snow covered cattail sloughs....


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

TROUT, 
Hah got to love Jacksonville right :eyeroll: lol yea i will let you know how it turns out.

ND,
I would love to come out then but that a bad time with me getting out of the Marine Corps moving back to Ohio starts scool and working night shifts. Ohio has some tough pheasants ( cuz they are all shot 24hrs after they are released hahah and all the dog can find is scent) nothing like ND though.


----------

